# Think I've decided



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

I've been debating over which .45 to get. My choices were S&W - Kimber - or Springfield.

I think I've been convinced that one of the best out there is the Micro Compact. So now the quest to find one will insue.

Feedback from any of you that own one is appreciated. Am I making the right (good) decision?

Stan


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

plentyofpaws said:


> I've been debating over which .45 to get. My choices were S&W - Kimber - or Springfield.
> 
> I think I've been convinced that one of the best out there is the Micro Compact. So now the quest to find one will insue.
> 
> ...


Just a suggestion-

I don't know if Springfield is backed up on 1911 orders like they were 6 months ago, but if you can't find one locally, just start calling around.

I recently tracked down a hard to find 1911(Dan Weson CBOB) in Missouri, and had it shipped to a gun store in my state of Washington. If you don't have a problem buying a gun, site unseen, then you should be able track one down. Some one, somewhere, has one. And most shops will take a card number over the phone and do an FFL transfer on it. Not sure where you live, but if your state has sales tax, this could be a plus!

Also, you might want to try Cabela's, or a similar multi-location outfit, as you could have them do a product transfer between stores(Cabela's charges $35 for this), so that you could go to your local store and check it out before you buy


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Have you tried looking at STI? They make a great looking and shooting Off Duty model and the Sentinal model is REAL pretty.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 YFZsandrider 

I've done that before and was lucky enough to get exactly what I wanted.

:smt1099


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Stopped by all my area stores today and came up empty. So the search is on.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Good hunting.

:smt1099


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Found one on Gunbroker. Waiting for my local shop to get some time frame ideas for me. Advantage of local shop, I can give them half now and half when it comes in!

If he tells me 6 months, I'll call a shop 60 miles away from me. If he has one, I'll buy from him.

If that fails, Gunbroker it'll be.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Congrats - let us know when you get it and how well you like it.

:smt1099


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

I wouldn't stake much on anyone's "6 week" guess. I was told in february that a Loaded springfield that I ordered would be around 4-6 weeks. Still haven't heard that the gun has come in.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Yikes!!


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

YFZsandrider said:


> I wouldn't stake much on anyone's "6 week" guess. I was told in february that a Loaded springfield that I ordered would be around 4-6 weeks. Still haven't heard that the gun has come in.


Good greif! I'd box somebody's head on that one. :boxing:


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Well I went ahead and ordered it, and don't ya know, within an hour YFZsandrider PM'd me to tell me he found one at a local shop in Washington.

If the shop I ordered it from was my regular store, I'd call him and cancel it. But this is a shop I am trying to build a rapport with so I this my first order I am hesitant to cancel it.

So I'll sit tight and wait the 12-16 weeks I've been told! Looks like it might be a Christmas present to me!!!!


----------

